# Transfert de photos iPad vers macbook



## AppleSpirit (12 Juin 2010)

bonjour,

Quel est le moyen le plus rapide et le plus simple pour transférer environ 200 photos (images situées dans l'application "Photos") de mon iPad vers mon macbook pro ?

merci à vous pour votre aide

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h13 ----------

suis-je obligé de passer par iPhoto ou existe-t-il un autre moyen ?


----------



## Gwen (12 Juin 2010)

Transfert d'image marche très bien sur Mac. (Dans applications puis utilitaires)


----------



## AppleSpirit (12 Juin 2010)

Applications puis utilitaires puis quoi ?


----------



## Frodon (12 Juin 2010)

AppleSpirit a dit:
			
		

> Applications puis utilitaires puis quoi ?



Relis sa réponse, je suis sûr que tu es capable de trouver la réponse à cette question tout seul comme un grand.


----------



## AppleSpirit (12 Juin 2010)

Sa réponse, bien qu'elle me soit fort utile et que j'ai pu exécuter mon opération, était fausse. 

En effet, l'application "Transfert d'images" se trouve dans Applications et non dans Utilitaires.

Bien à toi Monsieur le Professeur à la chevelure débridée.


----------



## mike1 (13 Juin 2010)

A tu un compte mobileme?

est tu sous 10.6 ou 10.5?


----------



## AppleSpirit (13 Juin 2010)

10.6.3 et oui j'ai un compte mobile me.


----------



## mike1 (13 Juin 2010)

tu a mis t'ai  photo sur ipad avec ton appareil photo et maintenant tu veux les transférés sur ton macbook est ce bien cela?

Pour l'instant je n'ai pas trouvé la solution pour l'envoyer vers un FTP. Je sais déjà qu'avec goodreader tu peut les récupérer.
Il faudra trouver une appli ou attendre iOS 4 pour cela

Goodreader  te permet de récupérer les photo qui son dans l'appli de l'ipad pour en faire un dossier, mais pour les reste il va falloir tester et continuer a rechercher.....


----------



## mike1 (13 Juin 2010)

Voici la suite des infos à voir avec ce lien:

http://goodreader.net/gr-man-tr-wifi-create.html#Mac_ShowDetails

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h11 ----------

enfin réussi
Si tu te réfaire au lien que je t'ai envoyer aucun problème
tu va pouvoir envoyer les photo et plus ver un mac ou autre


----------



## PO_ (14 Juin 2010)

Le transfert de photos sur l'iPad directement depuis l'appareil photo numérique implique, je suppose l'utilisation du connecteur se branchant sur le dock ?

Dans ce cas, lorsque l'iPad importe les photos, est-ce qu'il les laisse  la dimension d'origine, ou bien les ajuste t'il à la résolution de l'iPad. Comme ce qui se passe avec l'iPhone, lorsque l'on transfère des photos depuis itunes ?

Merci de vos réponses éventuelles ..


----------



## Gwen (14 Juin 2010)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> n effet, l'application "Transfert d'images" se trouve dans Applications et non dans Utilitaires..




Oups, désolé 
Et ça n'as pas marché ?


----------



## AppleSpirit (14 Juin 2010)

si si tout a très bien fonctionné, transfert immédiat et hyper facile avec Transfert d'images. Du Apple quoi. 

Merci pour ton aide.


----------



## mike1 (14 Juin 2010)

PO_ a dit:


> Le transfert de photos sur l'iPad directement depuis l'appareil photo numérique implique, je suppose l'utilisation du connecteur se branchant sur le dock ?
> 
> Dans ce cas, lorsque l'iPad importe les photos, est-ce qu'il les laisse  la dimension d'origine, ou bien les ajuste t'il à la résolution de l'iPad. Comme ce qui se passe avec l'iPhone, lorsque l'on transfère des photos depuis itunes ?
> 
> Merci de vos réponses éventuelles ..



Bonsoir, pour info oui, il faut normalement pour l'ipad et un appareil photo utiliser un adaptateur.
Par cotre il existe une solution wifi pour faire du transfert


----------



## PO_ (15 Juin 2010)

mike1 a dit:


> Bonsoir, pour info oui, il faut normalement pour l'ipad et un appareil photo utiliser un adaptateur.
> Par cotre il existe une solution wifi pour faire du transfert



C'est quoi cette solution ?

Les cartes SD à interface wifi ?

et sinon, les photos ainsi transférées gardent-elles leur pleine résolution ?


----------



## mike1 (15 Juin 2010)

PO_ a dit:


> Le transfert de photos sur l'iPad directement depuis l'appareil photo numérique implique, je suppose l'utilisation du connecteur se branchant sur le dock ?
> 
> Dans ce cas, lorsque l'iPad importe les photos, est-ce qu'il les laisse  la dimension d'origine, ou bien les ajuste t'il à la résolution de l'iPad. Comme ce qui se passe avec l'iPhone, lorsque l'on transfère des photos depuis itunes ?
> 
> Merci de vos réponses éventuelles ..



Voici le lien du produit!
http://www.eye.fi/

Pour la tailles des photos pas vérifier.......


----------



## legallou (16 Juin 2010)

J'utilise Phonedisk. Explication ici : http://www.legallou.com/Mac/iPad/PhoneDisk/PhoneDisk.html


----------

